# has anyone in the DC metro area receive a 1099k from Uber eventhough you made less than 20k and didnt meet IRS threshold on reportable income?



## DCYTT2 (Feb 23, 2019)

I received a 1099k after only making 12k in rides from Uber. I also received a 1099 Misc because I made 2k in bonuses which is warranted. I thought you weren't suppose to get a 1099k if you don't exceed the 20k minimum. I made 4k with with lyft and only received a TAX summary which sounds right.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The requirement by IRS for a 1099 is 600 dollars or more NOT 20,000.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The requirement by IRS for a 1099 is 600 dollars or more NOT 20,000.


1099K and 1099 MISC have different requirements, OP is correct about the requirement for the 1099K while you are correct about the requirement for a 1099MISC.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

You think the IRS would let $19,999 go un-reported? I forgot I took out 3K from an IRA one year and they let me know.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> You think the IRS would let $19,999 go un-reported? I forgot I took out 3K from an IRA one year and they let me know.


Why wouldn't they let it go unreported? It does not meet the reporting threshold requirement they set. Yes it can be reported, however it is not required to be reported. If they want it reported they would lower the threshold.


----------

